# Travel Germany: Residenz Mandelgarten Deidesheim and Gemuender Ferienpark Salzberg



## Conan (May 1, 2016)

This month we'll be in Germany for a week at Residenz Mandelgarten Deidesheim (RCI #3235) and a week at Gemuender Ferienpark Salzberg (#1667).  We'll have a car for the two weeks, then a short flight from Cologne and four nights in Munich before heading home.

Residenz Mandelgarten Deidesheim is an hour south of Frankfurt and 45 minutes west of Heidelberg.

Gemuender Ferienpark Salzberg is south of Dusseldorf (1 1/2 hours), Cologne, and Aachen (1 hour).

Travel tips, places to go, things to see, what/where to eat? 

I'm all ears!


----------



## urbiman (Jun 14, 2016)

Sorry, did not have a look at the post date. However I will leave the post unchanged for future reference.



I think Munich might be the nicest city you will see. Frankfurt I personally consider as the worst.

When in Cologne you can do the obvious things, visit the "Dom" (big church) and go to a "Brauhaus" (some rustic type of restaurant mostly for consuming beer, "kölsch" being the local speciality, but also for traditional food). There is also a very nice chocolate museum where I were once, it has a nice location (and a nice little pricey cafe) however it might not be much different from other chocolate museums you visited.

In Düsseldorf you might want to visit the "Kö" one of the most exclusive shopping streets in Germany, however here is nothing too affordable. Don't shop here if you are on a budget. Highly recommended here is "Heinemanns" - a traditional cafe serving really good cakes.
Also here you can visit a Brauhaus, I would recommend to go to the old-town ("Altstadt") there, "Füchsen" is often highly recommended. Beware however the local beer speciality here is called "Alt". You should not mix up those two. If you are into liquor you can try "Killepitsch" - a liquor the Düsseldorfers are also very proud of. 
Other than that you can visit the television tower which gives a good view over the city. I would not recommend eating there as it is expensive and the last time I tried it wasn't very good.


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 14, 2016)

Ugh too late.


----------



## Julie J (Jul 19, 2016)

*Resident Mandelgarten*

We stayed here in the autumn of 2014.  Very pretty area with fantastic walks in the woods and vineyards from the resort.  Excellent German style restaurant in the town and generally a very pretty place with a great atmosphere.  This resort is on the Weinstrasse so a great place to go to buy wine - try the co-operative.  Also worth exploring the local castles as they are truly 'fairy tale'.
The resort itself is dated and could really only be used as a base.  Very few facilities as such.  However the receptionist is super friendly and happy to help you in any way he can.  
We had a cramped studio apartment with very basic cooking facilities.  But there is a supermarket a short walk away across the next-door public park and lots of good restaurants in the town.


----------

